# What insurance do i need?



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I've started a detailing & valeting business and I'm in the process of sorting out my insurance, but I cant tell if I need public liability or professional indemnity insurance?

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably worth giving Coversure a call
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158541


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Natalie.

You should look to arrange Public Liability Insurance, i have posted a guide here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099

Professional Indemnity is an errors and/or omissions insurance in respect of professional advice charged for a fee, such as needed by consultants, architects, designers etc. You won't need PII unless you are looking to offer detailing consultancy services.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I've started a detailing & valeting business and I'm in the process of sorting out my insurance, but I cant tell if I need public liability or professional indemnity insurance?
> 
> Can anyone advise please?


Hi,
We don't do this type of Commercial Insurance however we pass on enquiries for this type of business if we get them to http://www.fentongroup.co.uk/
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Jamie! (Feb 24, 2014)

Public liability is a must. Good luck


----------

